# Winchester Mystery House (San Jose, CA) movie



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey looks like filming has started and Helen Mirren is in town now. Check out the photos on both sites. Easy to picture this house haunted at night!

http://www.sfgate.com/movies/article/Helen-Mirren-shooting-Winchester-in-San-11127020.php 

I thought the San Jose Mercury News article was a nice read as well: http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/05/...arvels-at-inspiring-winchester-mystery-house/


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Many people who visit or live in the San Jose, Calif area have been to the Winchester Mystery House either for regular tours or their special Halloween haunted themed one. The house was said to be haunted and Sarah Winchester (wife of the gun manufacturer) believe it was because so many people had died from their guns. She consulted with spiritualists and kept adding new construction to the house until her death. I've been in the house and it's floor plan is totally weird, probably in an attempt to divert the spirits from finding her in the house.
> 
> Well now fans of the tourist spot have something else about the house to look forward to--a movie being made about it and Sarah Winchester. It stars Helen Mirren, as Sarah, and Jason Clarke. Filming has already started according to this article:
> 
> http://sfist.com/2017/03/16/filming_begins_in_san_jose_for_winc.php





Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey looks like filming has started and Helen Mirren is in town now. Check out the photos on both sites. Easy to picture this house haunted at night!
> 
> http://www.sfgate.com/movies/article/Helen-Mirren-shooting-Winchester-in-San-11127020.php
> 
> I thought the San Jose Mercury News article was a nice read as well: http://www.mercurynews.com/2017/05/...arvels-at-inspiring-winchester-mystery-house/


Thank you for the heads up links, GoS. Having grown up in San Jose and toured the Winchester home on several occasions, this is pretty dang cool. I don't recall a Halloween tour back then (moved away in 1979)...the house in broad daylight is spooky and creepy~would be amazing during a nighttime Halloween tour!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Haven't been on the halloween tour but like you have been on a house tour a number of times.

For anyone traveling to the San Jose area from mid-Sept through Halloween, tickets for their special halloween theme tours go on Sale June 30 this year. And they do sell out slots fast. Here's a link to their Halloween Candlelight tour: http://www.winchestermysteryhouse.com/select-your-tour/halloween-candlelight-tour/ . No "Friday the 13th" flashlight tour planned for this year which has always been super popular but here's the tour page for it: http://www.winchestermysteryhouse.com/select-your-tour/friday-the-13th-flashlight-tour/

If someone lives in the area and wants to be part of the actors for the Halloween tours, check with them during the summer to find out when they do auditions. I recall posting about a notice for auditions that I saw a few years ago. Believe the actors are all dressed in period costumes. Back in 2011 they started looking for haunt actors in August ( http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Winchester-Mystery-House-Is-Hiring-127256303.html ).


----------



## professor_key (Apr 2, 2010)

I went on one of the Friday the 13th flashlight yours years back and thoroughly enjoyed it. Very interesting elements throughout the house.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MadameLeota11 (Sep 4, 2017)

My very first job was being a tour guide at the Winchester House. I was fortunate enough to work several Friday 13th/Halloween events. It is enormously cool and creepy after dark.


----------

